# Decoy Spreads



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Drove down river road (1806) yesterday. Got to a spot on a bluff where I looked way, way down on a flock of feeding Canadas. I'd say I was at least 200 feet above them and only about the same distance away. Pretty close. There was quite a few. No distinguishable pattern at all. Just lots of groups - helter skelter - some big, some small, with lots of landing zones/spots throughout the feed. Interesting. So much for the "u", "v", "h", "11", or "x" theories.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

There are a piss pile around Bismarck. There is near 20,000 south of the Expressway bridge. It has been a few years since I have seen this many geese around Bismarck. There are a couple thousand geese feeding in the soccer field in Cottonwood park. There is some where around 60 to 80 thousand geese in the 20 mile stretch around Bismarck. It looks vary much like Washburn.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If you have 60-80 thousand around town, how do you not know they're there????? :-? Thats alot more than around Washburn.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I know where every roost is from Bismarck to the SoDak border and there is not 60 to 80k in that area!! Nor from Washburn to Bismarck.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well I know every roost on the river from KS to the MT line and will guarantee that the birds are there! I can take you to every bar there on. Have you been watching the bars at the gun range or sugar loaf or the ones in front of Huff or north of little hart or the ones down river from Fox or the one north of Fox or the ones near burnt creak or the ones by double ditch? If you like I can do a bar by bar break down on the numbers!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Dean ya rascal.... We need to whack em..


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok I won't give the spots away till after were done.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

k:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well over the last few days the number of birds has been droping off. I'm not sure if they are heading south or just moving around the river. There are still good numbers but not near what we had a few days ago.


----------

